# Which is better VNC or TeamViewer?



## Kamekaze2011 (Aug 21, 2011)

i have both apps on my ipod touch 4th gen and was wondering which is better to use?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If it's something where you always want it running so you can connect remotely VNC is nice to have. I use TeamViewer to help people fix issues remotely. Not sure one is better it's just a matter of preference.


----------

